# CC and NC namesakes - even close?



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

So, I'm still very much a noob, even if my stats here let me in this section of the forum... I'm starting to get a feel for what NCs I do and don't enjoy, not even seriously considering hopping into CCs anytime soon.

That said, I just saw a post that included pics of a habano RyJ cedros. Since that was one of my early NC favorites, it begs the question: are the CC variety in any way similar to the NC, or am I talking apples and oranges?

Just curious, and I know there's plenty brothers out there who can edumucate me on the subject.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Apples & oranges mate. Even close? Not even in the same country, literally. :wave:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

They couldn't get further away.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

+1 to all replies.
Take NC Cohiba vs CC Cohiba. Not even the same planet.
Take NC RyJ vs CC RyJ. I don't even know where to start.

I tell you what brother. PM me your name/address and I'll send a few CCs your way. If you never had any, this will give you some idea of just how dangerous that slope is


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

What a tease that is. Generous for sure, but once you know the grass is truly greener...


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Martin, thanks for the offer - but this really isn't meant to be an appeal for free smokes. Simply trying to satisfy my curiosity is all.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

StratSlinger said:


> Martin, thanks for the offer - but this really isn't meant to be an appeal for free smokes. Simply trying to satisfy my curiosity is all.


Ryan,
I don't mind at all. Nor did I take your post that way. Offer still stands.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

CC San Cristobal and NC San Cristobal: Jedi vs. Dark side. Each are very good but, other than name, they have nothing in common.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Smoked a number of cc's but the only same names have been Cohiba's and RYJ's. Love the cc's to death. NC Cohiba is good but I don't like NC RYJ at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Apples & oranges mate. Even close? Not even in the same country, literally. :wave:





jadeg001 said:


> They couldn't get further away.





LosingSleep said:


> What a tease that is. Generous for sure, but once you know the grass is truly greener...


I agree with all of the above really its not even a contest. 
Cuban cigars offer such a complex satisfying array of flavors.
Odd some can't taste it THE TWANG IS THE THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!:spank:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> +1 to all replies.
> Take NC Cohiba vs CC Cohiba. Not even the same planet.
> Take NC RyJ vs CC RyJ. I don't even know where to start.
> 
> I tell you what brother. PM me your name/address and I'll send a few CCs your way. If you never had any, this will give you some idea of just how dangerous that slope is





StratSlinger said:


> Martin, thanks for the offer - but this really isn't meant to be an appeal for free smokes. Simply trying to satisfy my curiosity is all.


Way to go Martin! Take him up on it!


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Vast, vast majority of NC cigars that use CC names are absolute, barely-smokeable trash. That's just my humble opinion  They are, however, by and large produced by either Altadis or General Cigar, which no matter which way you cut it pump out tens and tens of millions of bland cigars for the American market. You'd be hard-pressed to find someone who is going to say that most of the Altadis of General Cigar offerings are "great cigars." They are the biggest of the big cigar companies whose job it is to pump out as many cigars as possible to feed the vast American market. Quality isn't their game, especially as many of their customers are one-or-two-a-month or special-occasion-only types. Using CC names and band designs helps them associate their mediocre products with the legendary CCs and provides enough of a pinch of fairy dust that these infrequent smokers are drawn to these sticks.

Where a brand like NC San Cristobal is concerned, this is not an attempt to ape the CC entirely. The band design and even full name (San Cristobal vs. San Cristobal de la Habana) are different, it's clear Ashton wasn't trying to rip off the CC cigar as a marketing gimmick. But look at this relatively rare instance of a really good NC that has the same/similar name: it started out with smaller companies, Ashton and had Pepin (before he got overexposed) doing the blending. The attitude and focus of these smaller players is different than that at General or Altadis, and it comes through in the quality of the product and its appeal and reputation among serious smokers.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

StratSlinger said:


> Martin, thanks for the offer - but this really isn't meant to be an appeal for free smokes. Simply trying to satisfy my curiosity is all.


If you were appealing for free smokes Martin wouldn't have made his generous offer. Take him up on it and enjoy!


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I may be weird here (well, I _am_ weird but there's nothing unusual there), but I prefer NC RyJ (the "Vintage" line) to the CC RyJs (Churchill and Short Churchills). I find that CC Romeos leave an odd taste in my mouth. I've had a few of the mentioned vitolae and each time I regretted it afterwards. The tubo Romeo #2 I found quite enjoyable, however.

That said, though, I agree with most everyone else here in that most NC namesakes are generally dog rockets (or worse). I had the great misfortune of trying to get through a fiver of Montecristo White toros last year. I got through about an inch and a half of three of them and gave the other two away to someone who claims he loves the whites. Poor bugger.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That RyJ Vintage NC line used to be really, really good many years ago. Definitely different than the CCs. Over the past few months I have started working my way through CCs and to me (as others have sad) there is absolutely no comparison to their NC namesakes.

Out of all the NC namesakes that exist I will say that I do very much enjoy the Punch Rothschild EMS. I have no idea what a CC Punch tastes like because I have not tried anything from that label yet. 

Beware of the CC slope as it has actually become a cliff for me.


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, since a few of you have egged me on about Martin's offer... PM sent.

Here's hoping I can avoid completely falling off this cliff for a while.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

StratSlinger said:


> *Here's hoping I can avoid completely falling off this cliff for a while. *


 Bwaaaahaaaaaahaaaahahaha!!!!!! Yeah Right!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Ryan,
My appologies for what I'm about to do to you :evil:

Five points to the first guy who can name all the stick heading to Ryan (picture attached).

I'll be sending them today on my way to work. Enjoy Ryan!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice gesture Martin! :thumb:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha. Consider yourself screwed, sir.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> Ryan,
> My appologies for what I'm about to do to you :evil:
> 
> Five points to the first guy who can name all the stick heading to Ryan (picture attached).
> ...


Very generous!

Got to remember Mag 46s for my next order. :idea: For some reason they never make the cut.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Ryan,
> My appologies for what I'm about to do to you :evil:
> 
> Five points to the first guy who can name all the stick heading to Ryan (picture attached).
> ...


Oh yeah i almost forgot Martin. :bump2: :bump2: :bump2: :bump2: 
:bump2: :bump2:
:bump2: :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Five points to the first guy who can name all the stick heading to Ryan (picture attached).

Punch
Upmann
Boli
Cohiba
Hoyo
Cohiba
Ramone
Trinidad

I think I got it.....:tea:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Five points to the first guy who can name all the stick heading to Ryan (picture attached).
> 
> Punch
> Upmann
> ...


 wiseguy! but what are they EXACTLY


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Punch Punch Tubo
H. Upmann Mag. 46
Boli RC Tubo 
Cohiba sig iv
HdM Ep. No. 2
Cohiba Robusto
RASS 
Trini Reyes


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Punch Punch Tubo
> H. Upmann Mag. 46
> Boli RC Tubo
> Cohiba sig iv
> ...


Now that's funny


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

jadeg001 said:


> Punch Punch Tubo
> H. Upmann Mag. 46
> Boli RC Tubo
> Cohiba sig iv
> ...


Almost 
Siglo VI 
and HdM EE (not sure what No. 2 is).

Anyways, back to topic. I think Ryan will find that those are totally different than anything NC he smoked. I didn't have a RyJ on hand to send, but if you ever get one, try it. I used to smoke NC RyJ Vintage and they pale in comparison to CC version.

Make sure to let us know how you like them!


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Will do Martin - thanks (slightly in advance) for the hugely generous gift!

People around here are simply awesome.

P.S.: How the hell do I mark text as strikethough text in a post???


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm going to reset my post count and come in here and ask Martin for cigars 
Man, that's a damn nice haul! What a generous BOTL!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I'm going to reset my post count and come in here and ask Martin for cigars
> Man, that's a damn nice haul! What a generous BOTL!


LOL!
Well this forum has given me so much, the least I can do is help a BOTL out. Then again, Ryan will probably be cursing us out very very soon :biggrin:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, that'll teach people to ask questions around here!


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Martin, the cigars arrived safe and sound today, and are safely tucked away in my humidor. I'd probably already be smoking one if I didn't have rehearsal in about an hour... 

Is there anything I should know prior to smoking my first? Any advice for these sticks? I'm looking for stuff along the lines of "don't smoke X on an empty stomach" or "y pairs up nicely with rum/beer/bourbon/etc"...

Thanks again, brother! I'll update this thread as soon as I fire one of these up!

:first: (for Martin, of course)


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

StratSlinger said:


> Martin, the cigars arrived safe and sound today, and are safely tucked away in my humidor. I'd probably already be smoking one if I didn't have rehearsal in about an hour...
> 
> Is there anything I should know prior to smoking my first? Any advice for these sticks? I'm looking for stuff along the lines of "don't smoke X on an empty stomach" or "y pairs up nicely with rum/beer/bourbon/etc"...
> 
> ...


H.Upmann Mag 46, Cohiba Siglo VI (The larger Cohiba) are my favorite ones. That's where I would start. I've only been CC'ing for about 6 months or so, so they don't really have any age on them, but my noob taste loves them all anyways.

Others here can probably give you a better advice as to what goes great with what CC.

Enjoy!


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Finally had an hour or so to spend with a cigar tonight, and chose to spend it with the Boli. Seemed a decent place to start with the time I had. 

First off, this is probably the first cigar I've had where I really understood what people meant about a cigar tasting grassy. Definitely a lot of that here, and some spice to balance it. I also definitely picked up something else new to my pallette that I couldn't quite put my finger on. I look forward to trying some more of these, and seeing if that something might be the twang that everyone talks about...

Thanks yet again Martin!


----------

